# e vissero felici e scontenti



## Minerva (6 Maggio 2015)

View attachment 10146Il progetto più recente si intitola “Gods Of Suburbia”, analisi visuale della fede religiosa in un contesto contemporaneo. E allora ecco che l’ultima cena di Gesù si fa fra discepoli della birra, Maometto ha a che fare con ragazzini più interessati alla tecnologia e Darwin, davanti alle slot machine, si chiede che fine abbia fatto l’evoluzione...


da www.theguardian.com





Dina Goldstein è la fotografa pop surrealista che nel 2007 diede vita alla serie “Fallen Princesses”, ovvero i ritratti di principesse decadute, da Cenerentola ubriacona nei bar per motociclisti a Pocahontas confinata nella riserva indiana, da Ariel chiusa in un acquario a Esmeralda integralista islamica, Biancaneve casalinga disperata, il principe azzurro invecchiato nell’ospizio in attesa che la sua bella si risvegli. Un’accusa al lieto fine raccontato nelle favole, un invito a riflettere sulla vita reale, fatta di sogni infranti, infelicità, guerra, deperimento.






Nel 2012 ha ideato il progetto “In The Dollhouse”, prendendo come riferimento il modello di bellezza della cultura occidentale, cioè la coppia Barbie-Ken. Li mette a convivere in spazi perfetti e tutti rosa, ma poi Ken capisce di essere omosessuale e Barbie lo trova a letto con l’amante. Distrutta, si taglia i capelli e si dà all’alcol. La serie è in mostra fino al 15 giugno presso la “Fotografica Bogotà”.






Il progetto più recente di Dina si intitola “Gods Of Suburbia”, che sta girando per le gallerie internazionali, analisi visuale della fede religiosa in un contesto contemporaneo. E allora ecco che l’ultima cena di Gesù si fa fra discepoli della birra, Darwin finisce a porsi domande sull’evoluzione davanti alle slot machine, e Maometto ha a che fare con ragazzini più interessati alla tecnologia.


View attachment 10141View attachment 10142View attachment 10143View attachment 10144View attachment 10145


----------



## Fantastica (6 Maggio 2015)

fico...


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2015)

l'hai visto poi "mia madre"?
lo scrivevo sull'inserzione ...che angoscia ,madonna


----------



## banshee (7 Maggio 2015)

avevo visto girare in rete le foto delle principesse Disney "ridicolizzate" non sapevo fossero sue.. molto interessante


----------



## Fantastica (7 Maggio 2015)

Minerva;bt10800 ha detto:
			
		

> l'hai visto poi "mia madre"?
> lo scrivevo sull'inserzione ...che angoscia ,madonna


Credo si tratti del film più triste in assoluto che io abbia mai visto. Non mi ha però strasmesso "angoscia", piuttosto la dolente consapevolezza... Mette bene in scena la parte dell'io che si ribella all'evidenza della perdita inevitabile; e quella che cerca di essere razionale e accettare questa inevitabilità che suscita comunque una sorta di rivolta interiore. L'evento della morte, anche la più naturale, -o forse proprio quella naturale, perché non ne puoi incolpare nulla, nemmeno una malattia,- è inaccettabile. Sempre... e bisogna faticare molto per "farsene una ragione". Io mi sto preparando alla morte di mia madre da anni e anni. Ma so che ci arriverò malissimo comunque. E' l'atrocità dell'essere uomini.,,


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2015)

l'angoscia di sentire per tutto il film quello che fatalmente sarebbe accaduto.è come vivere (e purtroppo per molti è proprio così)ogni santo giorno sapendo che è un conto alla rovescia .
il finale ti stringe la gola


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2015)

spassoso turturro


----------



## Fantastica (7 Maggio 2015)

Concordo con la tua opinione. Turturro fa la sua parte


----------

